# 3 litters in 2 days



## Roll farms (May 5, 2011)

The Californian who killed her 3 kits 35 days ago...now has 5 live babies on day 2.  
My Mini lop doe killed her litter (1st timer) so she'll be rebred.
One of the French Lop x Flemish does had 7 but lost 1...they're still w/ us on day 2.

2 successful litters out of that 3.  I'll get pics in a few days when they look more like rabbits and less like pinkies.

The 8 NZ born 3.5 wks ago are doing fine.  

eta:  If anyone in IN is looking for BIG bunnies, I'll be covered up in them in 6 wks...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 5, 2011)

Thank goodness IN is so far away.  Despite having NO need WHATSOEVER for ANY type of pet rabbit, there is something in my genetic makeup that totally clouds my better judgement when I see those little bunny noses wiggling.  My willpower wilts when faced with bunnies.


----------



## tripp (May 5, 2011)

I am interested to see how the french lop X flemish babies will look. Seems like an 
interesting cross...


----------



## brentr (May 5, 2011)

Congratulations on your success the 2nd time around with the one doe.  Too bad the other one killed her litter.


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 6, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!    Baby bunnies are so cute!! I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## dewey (May 6, 2011)

Nothing wrong with newborn pics! 

Glad to hear the cali doe is being a good mom on round 2.


----------



## flemish lops (May 9, 2011)

Congrats on the kits.  Can't wait to see the pics!


----------

